
The Evil Within the Comparison Functions - AndreyKarpov
https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0509/
======
mkj
Related, the tool
[https://github.com/yugr/sortcheck](https://github.com/yugr/sortcheck) will
check that qsort comparison functions are sane. It's found quite a few errors

